# Log weight chart



## Treecutr (Nov 4, 2010)

thought this may help some, especially newbies.

http://sca.isa-arbor.com/PDFs/Green Log Weights by Mark Adams.pdf

I printed it , laminated it, and keep it in my truck. Maybe it will help??


----------



## ctrees4$ (Nov 4, 2010)

Good find...thanks for shareing.


----------



## Treecutr (Nov 4, 2010)

ctrees4$ said:


> Good find...thanks for shareing.



Sherrill Tree has one too, but it's faded and hard to read, also doesn't include this many species and range. Pretty impressive seeing the actual numbers these beasts can weigh, even the stuff you think isn't bad. Theres an online calculator where you enter narrow end and long end diameter, length, and species and it will tell you approximate weight that way. wish there was a quick reference like that to print out. This one has made me think a few times in a tree when deciding size of chunk to drop on my line and block. LOL no accidents yet.


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 4, 2010)

Treecutr said:


> thought this may help some, especially newbies.
> 
> http://sca.isa-arbor.com/PDFs/Green Log Weights by Mark Adams.pdf
> 
> I printed it , laminated it, and keep it in my truck. Maybe it will help??



Excellent! Thank you.


----------



## ThePruner (Nov 4, 2010)

Aaand I think we have a winner. Oak's the heaviest.


----------



## Treecutr (Nov 5, 2010)

ThePruner said:


> Aaand I think we have a winner. Oak's the heaviest.





LOL. More specifically, Live Oak, LOL I thought that was just a small town in Florida


----------



## peregordusmc (Nov 11, 2010)

where can you find this calculator that you speak of online? And thanks for the chart. As a Newbie to falling large logs with ropes this will be by my side.


----------



## Treecutr (Nov 13, 2010)

*Log weight calculator*

here you go. Wish they had a handheld version of this. LOL

http://www.woodweb.com/cgi-bin/calculators/calc.pl?calculator=log_weight


----------



## Neem (Nov 14, 2010)

Treecutr said:


> thought this may help some, especially newbies.
> 
> http://sca.isa-arbor.com/PDFs/Green Log Weights by Mark Adams.pdf
> 
> I printed it , laminated it, and keep it in my truck. Maybe it will help??



Thanks for sharing, really interesting. Do you know if it's possible to find one in meters and kilos?.....we don't use inches and pounds here ..and it would take some time to convert all the chart ..


M


----------



## RacerX (Nov 14, 2010)

Treecutr said:


> here you go. Wish they had a handheld version of this. LOL
> 
> http://www.woodweb.com/cgi-bin/calculators/calc.pl?calculator=log_weight



If you have a smart phone you can just insert the link into your browser and save it on the phone. You will need Internet access for it to work however. Maybe someone can write an app. 

Laminating one and keeping it handy is a good idea since ANSI states that a green weight log chart must be available to the crew.


----------

